# Gorton's Fish Fillets...parts are parts



## Caslon (Apr 23, 2008)

Gortons fish fillet products you buy (frozen) at the supermarket shows a package with fish that is fluffly looking and tender.

I'm talking Gorton's Beer Battered fish fillets.  Or, all their battered fish.

The package is really decieving.  What they produce is actually a mash
of fishes, almost a paste, wrapped in batter.

I think it stinks that Gorton's isn't brought to court about false advertising.

Showing flaky looking delicious fish on the package, when in fact, it's a mush fish paste product they sell.

How are they getting away with this type of false packaging for this many years?????


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 23, 2008)

Which is why I never buy frozen fish filets or sticks, etc.

It's not confined to Gorton's.  Did you ever see a Big MAc or a Whopper that looked like the ones on TV?


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 23, 2008)

I only buy them to get my kids used to eating fish, so I can make normal fish down the road. 
Maybe it wont work, since the fish sticks (fiilets) are nothing like fish!!!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, they're seafood's version of hotdogs.


----------



## Constance (Apr 23, 2008)

If the package say "fillets", it's supposed to be a whole piece of fish, while if it just says, "fish", it can be made of fish pieces. 
I wish I could remember the brand, but we buy some in a big package at Sam's that are delicious.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 23, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Which is why I never buy frozen fish filets or sticks, etc.
> 
> It's not confined to Gorton's.  Did you ever see a Big MAc or a Whopper that looked like the ones on TV?



You never buy frozen fish fillets? It's my understanding that most fish is frozen on the boat when caught, so it's actually fresher than "fresh" fish in the grocery store, because the "fresh" fish has generally been frozen and then thawed, and there's no way to know how long it has been thawed.

I'm talking about whole fillets here, not fish sticks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 23, 2008)

Surely you are not just figuring this out.  This is one of those age-old "issues".  

OK, so it's fish parts/pieces, etc.  It's inexpensive and there has always been a market - especially for kids.  Remember eating fish sticks when you were little?    It's a fish "stepping-stone" to the "real stuff"


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 23, 2008)

I have to admit, I am a sucker for the fish sticks when I make them for the kids. 
I loved it when we had a babysitter cuz Mom and Dad would always leave fish sticks....
I think I know whats for lunch today!


----------



## GB (Apr 23, 2008)

We buy fish sticks for my daughter, although she has not had them in a while. I had not eaten them since I was a kid. I ate one of hers when I made them for her and they tasted (gasp) good.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 23, 2008)

try the lemon herb tartar sauce on them. makes it even worse to love em!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 23, 2008)

GB said:


> We buy fish sticks for my daughter, although she has not had them in a while. I had not eaten them since I was a kid. I ate one of hers when I made them for her and they tasted (gasp) good.



I know GB - I had written that out exactly, about making them for my son, sneaking one, and LOVING it!  I deleted it 'cause I'm a big ol'   I took one bite and then had to make tartar sauce and cocktail sauce to finish the rest of it!  



So.....I actually lied about them being a "stepping stone" - they are forever a childhood "feel good" food.  I bet you can't eat one without smiling!!!!


----------



## auntdot (Apr 23, 2008)

Gosh when I was a kid loved the frozen fish sticks, Mrs. Paul's I think the variety was.

We also regularly, at least once a week, had fresh fish from the local monger who would fillet it if needed.  Flounder, bluefish, swordfish, mackeral, you name it. And as we got older we would catch dinner.

The frozen sticks no longer appeal to me, nor does the fish products one finds in the freezer section.

How do they get away with what you are referring to, legally?

Those companies have high price lawyers.  Nothing goes on the package that expensive  legal eyes have not seen.  

My guess, and I am certainly not a lawyer, is that you can put a picture of almost anything on a package.  You are not stating that is what is included inside.

And the term fillet, well, my guess is that the word is not legally defined.  Or if it is, their product somehow squeezes into it.  Maybe it is a lot of leftover pieces of fillets. The legal mavens have it covered, I will bet.

The name of  the game is still caveat emptor, and there are still folks out there like me who forget that every now and again and get taken in.

Shame on both them and me.

If you don't like Gorton's products just don't buy them. 

They have been in business for a long time so some folks must be buying the stuff.

I, too, am not a fan, but there are a probably a lot of folks making their livings processing the fish.  So, without knowing much about the company,  I have no gripe.

Just my take on things.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 23, 2008)

You could always disguise them, i.e. fish stick stuffed shells - & bury them w mozzarella, parm & tomato sauce...

Fish Stick Stuffed Shells


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 23, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> You never buy frozen fish fillets? It's my understanding that most fish is frozen on the boat when caught, so it's actually fresher than "fresh" fish in the grocery store, because the "fresh" fish has generally been frozen and then thawed, and there's no way to know how long it has been thawed.
> 
> I'm talking about whole fillets here, not fish sticks.


 

I was assuming the frozen fish filet the OP was talking about was the larger version of the frozen fish sticks - breaded, shaped fish scraps.

I do buy actual filets that have been frozen and find them to be very good.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 23, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Surely you are not just figuring this out.  This is one of those age-old "issues".
> 
> OK, so it's fish parts/pieces, etc.  It's inexpensive and there has always been a market - especially for kids.  Remember eating fish sticks when you were little?    It's a fish "stepping-stone" to the "real stuff"



It sounds kind of like fish cakes that are battered. Not a bad way to use up leftover fish.


----------



## Elf (Apr 23, 2008)

Gordon's beer batter fish portions and other fishcakes make a good quick fish taco, if you are on hurry.


----------



## attie (Apr 23, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> It sounds kind of like fish cakes that are battered. Not a bad way to use up leftover fish.



Does the labelling tell you what sort of fish it is? Our labeling laws are a bit over the top, they would tell you what sort of fish it is, what the batter was made from and what sort of oil it was cooked in, then, it would give you the nutritional facts.

Then, it might say "May contain traces of nuts" -- Peanut allergy is a big thing here. Only a week or so back a product was recalled because they omitted to inform us on the labelling that it contained Soy milk.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 23, 2008)

Ours are like that, too. I haven't bought Gorton's in years, but I looked at the Web site and in the ingredients list on the box, it said pollock.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 23, 2008)

I can actually remember when fish sticks were made of real flaky fish, not the extruded fish paste stuff that they became. They were good. Sometime during the early-mid 70s, when my own children were little, things changed. I was so disappointed. I bought some frozen shrimp here a few months ago that were the same - looked like fried shrimp on the box, but they were just some kind of formed shrimp paste. Yuk. Even the dogs and cats wouldn't eat them.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 23, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> I can actually remember when fish sticks were made of real flaky fish, not the extruded fish paste stuff that they became. They were good. Sometime during the early-mid 70s, when my own children were little, things changed. I was so disappointed. I bought some frozen shrimp here a few months ago that were the same - looked like fried shrimp on the box, but they were just some kind of formed shrimp paste. Yuk. Even the dogs and cats wouldn't eat them.


 It seems to me the fish breaded frozen fish these days has a really fishy taste that I do not enjoy so I gave up on them. So I make my own, Tilapia is great for that. I also loved fish sticks as a kid but they definitely are not the same now.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 23, 2008)

Why, I made a chicken dish like that and it was great. I took chicken meat, threw it in a blender with an egg, a bit of chicken stock, some salt, spices, and a touch of cornstarch. I rolled the paste into balls and fried them. They were deliscious and everyone knew what they were getting. Everyone loved them.

Do I care if Gorton's products are made from paste, no I don't, unless of course, they're adding meal worms to the mix. It's still fish, and uses up product that would otherwise be waste. And we take far too much from the sea to be wasteful of anything.

Yes, I too liked the products better when they were made from whole fish, just like I usually use whole, bone-on poultry, pork, beef, etc. But that doesn't mean I will turn up my nose at a good hot dog, or even potted meat. If it tastes good, and doesn't contain ingredients that are dangerous or gross (BT, keep those cockroaches away from my blender), what difference does it really make.

Personally, I don't purchase the Gorton's fish fillet products because I don't like the texture. I have found better brands for my tastes. And besides, I love fishing. But I'm not going to fault them on something that is done in most food industries. I mean, head cheese, all forms of sausages, pate's, forcemeats, hash, etc. are all mixtures of ground up products. Even Carl's Junior's (yuk!) french fries are an extruded paste product. I would think Cheetoes would be the same. And what aout Pringle's Potato products, yep, mashed and pressed little chips. You didn't think they developed a spud that made those perfectly shaped little stackable chips did you? Of course you didn't.

Just my take on things.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 23, 2008)

I had to go check the freezer. I don't have fish sticks I have Mrs Paul's Beer Battered Fish Fillets and it says on the box "Cut from whole fillets No minced pieces". I'll let you know tomorrow night becasuse that is tomorrow night's dinner. 

Oh and talking about warnings, there is one under the ingredient list and it says in big white letters:  

*CONTAINS: FISH (POLLOOCK), WHEAT*. 

Gee.. fish fillets contain fish????? Who knew??


----------



## *amy* (Apr 23, 2008)

DaveSoMD said:


> I had to go check the freezer. I don't have fish sticks I have Mrs Paul's Beer Battered Fish Fillets and it says on the box "Cut from whole fillets No minced pieces". I'll let you know tomorrow night becasuse that is tomorrow night's dinner.
> 
> Oh and talking about warnings, there is one under the ingredient list and it says in big white letters:
> 
> ...


 


Under ingredients the label should say - Something Fishy


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 23, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Under ingredients the label should say - Something Fishy





I don't like the fish sticks or fish fillets by Gordon's or the others, they never turn out the way I like them, and even the kids are kinda blah on them.
I have always liked Long John Silvers but it can be on the greasy side at some places, and DW doesn't like all the grease or the fish they use. Then a friend told me it was all just Golden Dipt batter. So I used some Tilapia and the Golden Dipt and it has been a hit every since. Needed a little help on making sure all the oil drips off, but got a good suggestion for that so I am all set now!

Here is a warning label for some of the really cheap fish sticks out there:

Warning: Fish like product may, despite our best efforts, contain some fish.


----------



## Nat2007 (Apr 24, 2008)

You can blend fish fillets with a bit of lemon, a beaten egg, salt and pepper. Shape it into fish sticks, and then you roll them in flour, egg white and...breadcrumbs mixed with chopped corn flakes. Spray a bit of oil and put them in the oven. Tastes nice and the breadcrumb and corn flake mix makes them nice and crunchy.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 24, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> It's a fish "stepping-stone" to the "real stuff"


 
lol, it's a gateway fish for future sushi addicts like you and me.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 24, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I only buy them to get my kids used to eating fish, so I can make normal fish down the road.
> Maybe it wont work, since the fish sticks (fiilets) are nothing like fish!!!


 
If you want your kids to like fish "on down the pike," try making them these. These are the "real" fish sticks! Even the grownups love them. and I learned to make them in _PARIS!_ of all places.... at the _RITZ!_ 

*Goujonettes of Sole*
You’re going to look at this recipe and say, “But I don’t eat FRIED food!” Please look again. This dish (which was included in the very first cooking class I took in France) is the forerunner of many an American kid¹s favorite. ­ Fish Sticks! Once you make these for your children they will not want to return to Mrs. Paul. And guess what? Fried food is NOT greasy if you do it right. The easy steps in this recipe will show you how.
6 servings
3 soles (or 6 fillets) weighing about 2 ½ pounds
4 large eggs
sea salt & pepper
1 large bunch curly parsley
oil for deep frying
about 2 cups flour
3 cups fresh breadcrumbs (If you want to make it, I'll post the recipe)

2 lemons, cut in four sections, each
Tartar Sauce (see Basics)

1. Cut each sole fillet diagonally into 5 strips.

2. Beat the eggs with a little oil, salt and pepper.


3. Detach the parsley leaves from their stems. Wash and thoroughly dry. Reserve.


4. Heat the oil to 350 degrees F. Roll the strips of sole in the flour, gently shake off any excess flour, then dip in the eggs, and finally in the breadcrumbs. Gently press the breadcrumbs onto each piece of fish.


5. Fry the strips of sole until they are golden brown, then drain and sprinkle with salt.


6. Fry the parsley leaves until dark green and crisp; drain and sprinkle with salt.


7. Serve the sole on a warmed platter garnished with the parsley and lemons. Serve homemade Tartar Sauce in a dish on the side. THESE fish sticks deserve only the best!

_Teacher’s Tip:_ Test the temperature of the oil with a thermometer, or by tossing a cube of bread into the hot fat. This is important, because if the oil is not hot enough, the breading will absorb the oil. If the oil is too hot, the breading will burn before the fish is cooked.

and just for the record, I don't think they still own Gortons, but did you know that company was owned by the Moonies?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 24, 2008)

That sounds really good - I cannot get sole, but have access to lots of good, freshly-caught dorado/mahi-mahi and red snapper. I'm thinking you could also use tilapia, even salmon filets. I'm going to make it very soon - thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 24, 2008)

Haven't had fish stick in yearsssssss, use to like them on hamburger buns with Miracle whip !  Maybe the grandsons would like that too . lol


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 24, 2008)

buckytom said:


> lol, it's a gatweway fish for future sushi addicts like you and me.



DW has turned me into an absolute sushi addict as well. I even swore I would never eat calamari, but now I love it raw, fried, and whole in a hot jalapeño sauce. I saw a show on TV where the Chef thin sliced octopus, then slapped it on the table so it puffed up before serving it. Looked cool.
Yum!


----------



## appletart (Apr 24, 2008)

Here's a mini video/slideshow of how to make abalone steaks: 

YouTube - how to make abalone steaks


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 25, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> That sounds really good - I cannot get sole, but have access to lots of good, freshly-caught dorado/mahi-mahi and red snapper. I'm thinking you could also use tilapia, even salmon filets. I'm going to make it very soon - thanks for the recipe.



You can use any white fish you can get your hands on... cod is not as good as the "thinner" fillets.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 27, 2008)

*It works!!!!!*

OMG!!!!!
son #2 (4) will not eat meat. wont. will not. 

He ATE all of his salmon!!!!!

I din't give him much, but he ate it!!!

I thank the fish paste sticks. 

(although he did eat steak last night too.....)


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 27, 2008)

Way to go DS #2!!!!!  Baby steps   And salmon to boot!!!!!


----------



## Caslon (May 4, 2008)

There was a small chain of Alfies Fish and Chips that closed down here.
There are still a few in my area, but not like this store. It was torn down.
Now it's all mall type buildings with the name Alfies. Best fish and chips I ever ate. The store was even built like an english tavern. There were free copies of an English newspaper there to read.

Anyways, I go to buy cod in the supermarket, frozen in bags and it's pretty expensive! Even at Alfies, the delicious lesser priced fish and chips was bass, not cod. Still very delicious. That was 7 years ago. USA.

I go to make my own fish and chips.
Frozen Cod in a bag is about as expensive as steak now. A luxury.
The seas really are being fished out of cod!


----------



## BrazenAmateur (May 5, 2008)

Fish sticks hit the spot for me once in awhile in a "flashback to childhood" sort of way.

I used to make fish sammiches out of the Gorton's fillets back in college because they were cheap, and it was a surprisingly tasty po-boy like experience.  Best to actually fry them though, rather than bake.

Get a big italian roll, fry the fillets and then chop them up, scoop out some bread and fill with fish, add dill pickle slices, a little old bay, a splash of malt vinegar, maybe some olives.  Not haute cuisine by a looooong shot, and not really a po boy proper either, but for a hungry college kid it was one of my favorite things, lol.


----------

